# KDE4 and MySQL5.6



## Anti_Evil (Dec 14, 2014)

Dears,

Is it possible to have kde4 and install mysql56-server side-by-side?
As I see kde4 has some dependencies (not directly) on mysql55-client, right? 

So is there any workaround or solution for this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2014)

It will depend on whatever version is set as the default. Currently that's MySQL 5.5. If you want to change the default add this to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= mysql=5.6
```
And (re-)build everything from ports. See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk for other defaults you can set.


----------



## Anti_Evil (Dec 17, 2014)

Got the idea, Thank you very much.


----------

